# Retreating soft goods with flame retardant?



## FatherMurphy (Oct 10, 2010)

A local high school has contacted me regarding doing some sewing repairs on their curtains, and have also asked about getting the goods retreated for flame retardant. The goods are in generally good shape (other than a few ripped hems), and don't show any evidence of dry rot. They are, however, rather dusty.

I'm of two minds regarding spraying them myself - the process itself would be easy enough to do, but I'm not sure I want the liability responsibility of doing the treating, or dealing with potential unsightliness from the spray interacting with the dust.

Any suggestions, or recommendations of who to refer them to? We're in the Midwest, so Chicago/Minneapolis/St Louis are all in play for being close by.


----------



## kendal69 (Oct 11, 2010)

FatherMurphy said:


> A local high school has contacted me regarding doing some sewing repairs on their curtains, and have also asked about getting the goods retreated for flame retardant. The goods are in generally good shape (other than a few ripped hems), and don't show any evidence of dry rot. They are, however, rather dusty.
> 
> I'm of two minds regarding spraying them myself - the process itself would be easy enough to do, but I'm not sure I want the liability responsibility of doing the treating, or dealing with potential unsightliness from the spray interacting with the dust.
> 
> Any suggestions, or recommendations of who to refer them to? We're in the Midwest, so Chicago/Minneapolis/St Louis are all in play for being close by.



I am a Californian Licensed Fire Retardant applicator and in Ca. you must follow the rules and regulations of your State, AND the product you are using. You can not and should not just willy nilly throw fire retardant on anything unless you know what you are doing. Number one do you want to assume 100% of the liability involved with treating anything, because if you do treat it and anything happens the lawyers will take everything you own if there is a fire, or any thing else happens involving putting on the retardant. 

Again here in Ca. AFTER you treat anything you must sign a certificate and send it in to the fire department and then you must place a tag by a licensed applicator on the item you treated with what and how you treated the item. 

My advice - leave it to the pros in your area, Yes they charge a lot, but trust me in the long run it's worth it. 

To save a few buck it is not worth the Liability, furthermore I doubt your insurance company would approve of you doing it any way.


----------



## wolf825 (Oct 11, 2010)

Howdy,
As said before--don't treat it yourself.. Too many things to factor in--and if its not done right to set properly, or to NFPA 701 code, its your liability. The costs are expensive but it is one of those things that has to be done right. Plus the fabric or drape often needs to be cleaned prior to re-application of FR...so most that do this service should be able to help you with getting the drapes cleaned prior as well.. 

Outside of calling your local stage curtain shop for reference, some folks I am aware of whom I could suggest you begin your research with is a company called GUARENTEED ONSITE Guaranteed Onsite They are FR applicators and if I recall they travel... and another company called DAZIAN FABRICS Dazian Fabrics 

You could also contact fun folks like SewWhat US Flame Retardancy Regulations, Fire Retardant Fabrics OR a Curtain / Stage supplier who offers services and consults on FR like Northeast Stage (Stage Curtains, Theatre Curtains, Flame Retardant Fabrics, Stage Curtain Tracks, Stage Rigging) or Limelight Curtain Restoration Services and Information: Repair and Flame Retardant Re-treatment for their help on the restoration and FR applications.

Any one of those folks should be able to help you directly...and either be able to take your drapes sent to them for FR, or some can come to you, or be able to suggest a company closer to you for service... 


Someone may post who is closer in your region mentioned and may know a company near to you who could help directly...but if not then I hope you find this info helpful and can help you get started to finding the professional safe reliable service you need...



-w


----------



## FatherMurphy (Oct 11, 2010)

I didn't spell it out in the OP, but I work for a do-everything rental and install house, so we deal with liability all the time regarding temporary and permanent rigging and power, however chemicals and fire prevention are bit outside our normal circles. I'm as much or more concerned about the possible aesthetic damage as I am the application, so I have two reasons to want to pass the project along to someone else.

The traveling retreaters are the sorts of references I was looking for, and they gave me some other ideas for possible contacts in the region.

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## Footer (Oct 11, 2010)

Grandstage in Chicago owns one of the larger drapery houses in the midwest. They bought Art Drapery Studios years back and make a good product. They should be able to clean and treat your goods without much trouble.


----------

